# Spotted skunks



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

I got a spottie from my boss a few months ago :notworthy: and only recently 'tamed' her but she's always been very social and quiet, aside from initial intervals of biting and spraying! Just wondering if anyone else here has one and if you had any trouble with them? Find 'em difficult?


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Lucky you, I have two but no spotties!:flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

never seen one, have u got any pics of urs:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww some bubba spotted skunks on this website :flrt::flrt:


Google Image Result for http://floridawildlifehospital.org/nl/skunk-3.jpg


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

get some pics up i wanna see!!! :lol2:


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

Only picture I got is in the signature at the moment as I'm around my girlfriends. I'll upload a couple of her tomorrow. : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aww i soooo want one of these :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Tristan said:


> Only picture I got is in the signature at the moment as I'm around my girlfriends. I'll upload a couple of her tomorrow. : victory:


 
where did your boss get her from? was she more expensive? she looks lovely but i like skunks cos tey look like skunks, with the stripes, though im sure a bigger pic might sway me :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww some bubba spotted skunks on this website :flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for http://floridawildlifehospital.org/nl/skunk-3.jpg


oh emma had a look they are so cute i have never seen or heard of these b4, r they common?


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Tristan said:


> Only picture I got is in the signature at the moment as I'm around my girlfriends. I'll upload a couple of her tomorrow. : victory:


oh sorry didnt see that in ur sig, she is beautiful, cant wait for more pics 
:2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> where did your boss get her from? was she more expensive? she looks lovely but i like skunks cos tey look like skunks, with the stripes, though im sure a bigger pic might sway me :lol2:


u gona get dom a girlfrind? what if he dont like girls with spots tho or is he not fussy lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh emma had a look they are so cute i have never seen or heard of these b4, r they common?


No, not that common Mrs DD, me and Lou have been looking for a while and this is the first one we have come across in the UK. This is a different genus to the Striped Skunk, _Mephitis mephitis, _the Spotted Skunk is _Spilogale putorius_.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> u gona get dom a girlfrind? what if he dont like girls with spots tho or is he not fussy lol


id like to get him a friend, not decided whether itll be male or female yet but im not sure on the spotty ones, i like the black and white ones cos they look like original skunks though dit wants a chocolate one, so if we do get one it will be chocolate, as i dont want more than 2, 3 maximum


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> id like to get him a friend, not decided whether itll be male or female yet but im not sure on the spotty ones, i like the black and white ones cos they look like original skunks though dit wants a chocolate one, so if we do get one it will be chocolate, as i dont want more than 2, 3 maximum


get a little girl, skunki babies would be lovely, n with a lady around dom may behave himself more to try to impress lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Fixx said:


> No, not that common Mrs DD, me and Lou have been looking for a while and this is the first one we have come across in the UK. This is a different genus to the Striped Skunk, _Mephitis mephitis, _the Spotted Skunk is _Spilogale putorius_.


the 2 could still breed tho couldnt they? if they did what sorta markings would u get?

havnt got a skunk, n no intensions of breedin if i do get one in the future just interested thats all lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> the 2 could still breed tho couldnt they? if they did what sorta markings would u get?
> 
> havnt got a skunk, n no intensions of breedin if i do get one in the future just interested thats all lol


I reckon the chances of cross breeding are almost zero, interspecies crosses can be hard enough, and sometimes the offspring is infertile, inter-genus crossings are very rare indeed.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

very nice, as fixx says, first i have seen mentioned in the uk for a loooong time!

and, don't all drop dead at once, but again, i agree with fixx.. cross breeding i would think highly unlikely..

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> very nice, as fixx says, first i have seen mentioned in the uk for a loooong time!
> 
> and, don't all drop dead at once, but again, i agree with fixx.. cross breeding i would think highly unlikely..
> 
> N


 
LOL i had to come round from the shock before i replyed hee hee


They do actually look different to striped well to me they do..........the obvious spots lol also they look fatter in the face than skunks do 


do they get a similar size to skunks or bigger or smaller ??


sorry just interested lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

apparently they dont get quite as big as striped ones, it tells you on the link that was posted Emma......funnily enough by you! i can tell you just like lookin at pretty pictures heehee


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> apparently they dont get quite as big as striped ones, it tells you on the link that was posted Emma......funnily enough by you! i can tell you just like lookin at pretty pictures heehee


 
yips was the pretty pics i was lookin at haha :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

I may be wrong but the Spotted Skunk is about the size of a Squirrel isn't it.
They are excellent climbers and I was told they are quite preditory. They will eat beetles, grubs ect. Will also hunt mice and other small mammals and are known to take farmers chickens and poultry in Florida.
The spotted skunk is not actually spotted, it is 4 stripes that are broken and wavy and appear to be spots but it does have a large spot between the eyes.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

wow! spotted skunks never heard of them being kept privatly did your boss import him? bet he cost quite a bit!
just to clarify people this is a seperate species to mephitis mephitis just as fix has said :2thumb:
stu


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Given the choice, as nice as the 'normal' spotted skunks are, I'd choose _Spilogale__ pygmaea_ over _S. putorius_ or _S. gracilis.
_
Pygmy Spotted Skunk_ S. pygmaea









_


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

mega mega cuteee or what


----------

